# hi



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

I read a lot post in your forums about people asking about swinging. do you think it is possible to have a forum about swinging and group to knowledge others about what would happen or what happen after then you been to that route. that could save a lot marriages by finding out stories from people about how they felt and make a good decision if they are going that route or not.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion, I will talk it over with the mods.


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

We decided there are a lot more forums focused on that type of stuff that are better suited for it. We want to keep the focus on marriage and relationships. While sex is an important issue in many marriages, I think the amount of discussion that goes on at TAM is about as far as we want to get into it.


----------

